# Im planning to buy laptop



## lakshesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Im planning to buy laptop just wanted to ask that will this config supports FPS games like COD6,BFBC2 and upcoming BF3

LAPTOP specs are

Company DELL

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM processor 2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz

8GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 4GB)

750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive

2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

Possibly at medium settings.

Better options available.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

tell me u r not speding more than 55k ...if yes THEN WE CAN HAVE SOME ALTERNATIVE..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> tell me u r not speding more than 55k ...if yes THEN WE CAN HAVE SOME ALTERNATIVE..


Probably around 60k


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2011)

lakshesh said:


> Im planning to buy laptop just wanted to ask that will this config supports FPS games like COD6,BFBC2 and upcoming BF3
> 
> LAPTOP specs are
> 
> ...



me to
just confused because there is no review of i7-2670qm on the net..not even listed on intels website..
its possible that the processor might have problems while switching to intel gfx..

is it available now at stores?
n is there any way to get full hd from stores? because my father doesn't  trust buying stuffs online..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

kaz said:


> me to
> just confused because there is no review of i7-2670qm on the net..not even listed on intels website..
> its possible that the processor might have problems while switching to intel gfx..
> 
> ...


2670 is the new version of the 2630 afaik.

i5-2410 > i5 2430 , i7-2630QM > 2670QM, i7-2720QM > 2760QM, i7-2820QM > i7-2860QM


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 2670 is the new version of the 2630 afaik.
> 
> i5-2410 > i5 2430 , i7-2630QM > 2670QM, i7-2720QM > 2760QM, i7-2820QM > i7-2860QM



i know that..its overclocked 2630QM..


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 17, 2011)

If i am not worng then you are going to buy the xps 15 .. isnt it??

if yes then Ishu we both were wrong he is spending a whooping 71k or more on that system.!!!!!!!!!!

...are u brand specific or u would like to go for other brands.?? are u buying this system for yourself or your dad..?? will u be playing hardcore games??

check this out if u wanna reconsider..HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QB367PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

and are they not providing full hd in the stores??? maybe they are having older model..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> i5-2410 > i5 2430 , i7-2630QM > 2670QM, i7-2720QM > 2760QM, i7-2820QM > i7-2860QM



Shouldn't it be like this?

i5-2410 < i5 2430 , i7-2630QM < 2670QM, i7-2720QM < 2760QM, i7-2820QM < i7-2860QM


----------



## red dragon (Sep 17, 2011)

Few guys will suggest the HP DV6,which is great on paper but cr@p on the long run.After a year or so when you will get tired of the toaster(if it lasts that long)no one will buy it for 10k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Few guys will suggest the HP DV6,which is great on paper but cr@p on the long run.After a year or so when you will get tired of the toaster(if it lasts that long)no one will buy it for 10k.



And why so?


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 17, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Few guys will suggest the HP DV6,which is great on paper but cr@p on the long run.After a year or so when you will get tired of the toaster(if it lasts that long)no one will buy it for 10k.



Do you have any personal experience?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Shouldn't it be like this?
> 
> i5-2410 < i5 2430 , i7-2630QM < 2670QM, i7-2720QM < 2760QM, i7-2820QM < i7-2860QM


No I'm not talking about performance. Read the > as "is replaced by".


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No I'm not talking about performance. Read the > as "is replaced by".



then its ok


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 17, 2011)

HP DV6 does have great specs and vfm laptop, but it does heat up while gaming.

If you gonna game in AC room with good cooling pad you can go for it.


Else you can go for sony vaio vpccb15fg, it runs much cooler while gaming and much more reliable than HP.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> and are they not providing full hd in the stores??? maybe they are having older model..



they asked me to order online for a full hd..
also the dell store sucks..

wen m at home then there is no i7 model available..
bt now wen m at college they r having just two pieces..
will get one during my dp holidays.. 

also the online odering has some problems as i heard of filling a sales tax form from the tax office to get the permission to bring it to my state..which sounds troubling..
also i don't  have a City Bank Credit Card so another problem for transfering funds..

thats why my father asked me to get it from the shop..would have to sacrifice full hd

if any one needs ful hd n has no problems spending few more then xps 17 with 3gb nvidia gt555m n full hd at 90k is the best option..


n i dont see a bright future of hp so its better to stay away from hp


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

kaz said:


> n i dont see a bright future of hp so its better to stay away from hp



What else did your crystal ball show? 

Do you know that HP has the largest share in computers?


Spoiler



Lenovo's market share was at *12.2%*, putting the company right behind Dell, which had a *12.9%* share. Top-ranked HP had an *18.1%* share.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> What else did your crystal ball show?
> 
> Do you know that HP has the largest share in computers?
> 
> ...




thats of the whole world..not of india..
service is awesome here..

apple is 2nd..so better buy an apple because after 12-18 months hp will shut down..they r much into softwares now, copying IBM..

hp is tired now..growing old..

there r few more companies like Asus n Acer

n people are clever now  nokia lost its 1st position n now is on 3rd..so will hp..soon..my cystal :*


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 17, 2011)

i guess u don't know anything about the spinoff... they have separated their hardware and software business for better management...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> i guess u don't know anything about the spinoff... they have separated their hardware and software business for better management...


THIS.

People don't know the difference between shutting down and spinning off/selling.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> i guess u don't know anything about the spinoff... they have separated their hardware and software business for better management...




this statement came few weeks after anouncing that they will stop producing laptops..
appling common sense method , we should understand it as a marketing strategy..their sales must hv fallen down 

n separating here means selling..
probably acer might buy because samsung refused..or may b lg..thats what m least bothered about.. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> THIS.
> 
> People don't know the difference between shutting down and spinning off/selling.



probably
though not a problem for me


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 17, 2011)

yes buddy tahts what we are telling... people dont understand the diffrence - there is no selling of pc division,the spinoff has already happened..


----------



## lakshesh (Sep 19, 2011)

my dad dont trust HP as he has knowledge about hardware fields.. as he works in computer line..


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

did he tell you y he doesnt like hp??..

btw as quoted by me earlier u r spending near about 70k or more , is it correct... if yes then what do you think about the other brands, like asus n all...


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2011)

lakshesh said:


> my dad dont trust HP as he has knowledge about hardware fields.. as he works in computer line..



he is very right..
checkout the new asus n55 series


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

lakshesh said:


> my dad dont trust HP as he has knowledge about hardware fields.. as he works in computer line..


No offense, but he is wrong.


----------



## lakshesh (Sep 21, 2011)

Im spending near about 60k..

And in dell u r also getting complete cover warranty which no company as such now gives u..


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No offense, but he is wrong.



No offense,but how many laptops have you owned or used?How old are you BTW(I respect your google skill though)?



Niilesh said:


> Do you have any personal experience?


Unfortunately yes!
Bought a junk called dv6 2005AX,threw it away in less than a year..


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

To all Dell fanboys out there:
*www.ihatedell.net/forum/phpBB3/



lakshesh said:


> Im spending near about 60k..
> 
> And in dell u r also getting complete cover warranty which no company as such now gives u..



Hp has a complete cover warranty now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol , They made a forum for hating Dell  .

How jobless are people  .


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> To all Dell fanboys out there:
> Dell complaints &bull; Index page
> 
> 
> ...


Just try getting complete cover from HP call them and see the magic!!
And regarding that forum,please check with HP`s own forum,it has become ihatehp too!!
BTW I myself hate both,but Dell is better than HP atleast in India.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

Now I am just playing devil's advocate. Dells are not as bad as HPs. But why don't you people keep an open mind, and accept the fact that some people will prefer HP over Dell because it provides more value for money. The newer DV6 models are much better at handling heating issues. It is working absolutely fine as of now. Though it has been only 4 months and I can't tell how long it will run trouble-free. And at the same point, neither can you.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to know yours is doing ok.
There was a time even I used to think HP is a good brand,much better vfm than Dell.
Bought a dv6 2005ax after reading a very long thread in another Indian forum(same things discussed to death here like heating problem has resolved,built is great,ASS has improved etc.etc)Some experienced member from TE warned me repeatedly about the dv6 series,ignored them,bought it and was very happy for first 6-8 months or so..it was much better in handling games than the Dell studios(xps was much more expensive at that time)
Then the magic started..first the logic board,then lcd(twice in two months)the list is pretty long..thought I had a lemon,but the repeated visit to hp service made me realize that the series is in fact an orchard and naturally I got a lemon.
Even a service center guy told me that 90%of people who come for repair with in the first year have dv6 or dv4.
And the HP service is really very bad,they will lie to you at random,delay your repairs,will try to fool you in every way possible.
The 3 year extended warranty is a joke!Do you know anyone who bought it with dv6 from hp directly?It is a convoluted process and most of the service centers have no clue.
Their India website is a mess,they have changed the location in kolkata more than 1 year ago but the site shows the old address!!
No wonder they are packing up the hardware business(spin off or whatever fu*k you call it)
Look what have the done to Compaq and Palm!!
I will avoid HP like a plague.
P.S I am no Dell fanboy either.Except for the mighty thinkpad all other windows laptops are sh*t anyway!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

@ ^ mostly 
ha ha


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

^^It is not funny dude!Most members here are students..40-50k is  lot of money for them,they deserve much better!!I sincerely hope the latest dv6 are better than the previous generations.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 21, 2011)

My roomate also has a HP and looking at his troubles for 3 months I inclined to XPS over DV6.

VFM is not when you buy a laptop . VFM is a broadminded term which does not mean that having a Faster GPU can curb all the problems . 

@Red_Dragon : Dude , I agree with you completely . Dell are no awesome company but they are better than the rest and its logical choice on the long run .


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

oh sorry man, my post directed to vicky not you. Agree with you man. For sure they are students coz in job who gets the time to play gaming for hrs :/ im missing it

i was planning to get a MBP but due to programing softwares and tools ive to think about windows based !


----------



## kaz (Sep 21, 2011)

any info about the i7-2670qm?
i just know that its jst 0.20GHz faster.
anything else you know?

is there any problems i would get with the full hd xps 15?
will it put more stress on the gfx card?

will the text and icons size will be very small? because its only 15.6"


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

kaz said:


> any info about the i7-2670qm?
> I just know that its jst 0.20ghz faster.
> Anything else you know?
> _nothing else. You can oc the 2630qm yourself._
> ...



.                               .


----------



## adnan87 (Sep 22, 2011)

@ red dragon

Ur rite. Even i have been reading these forums for couple of years.
I remeber the dv6 with 4650 gfx card, which ppl said have no heating issues and much better blah blah, but so manuy ppl faced issues with it in a year or so.

Then came new dv6 with 5650 gfx card, again ppl told similar things that heating issues wer resolved and so on. but even those faced probs.

Now this one new dv6 with 6770 gfx card, ppl are saying the same, dunno how far the prob has been resolved.

Hence i ask my friends to avoid dv6 or dv4 series.


----------



## kaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> .                               .



yes no??????


overclocking cpu..
thats y its on mentioned on intels website..?????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

kaz said:


> yes no??????
> 
> 
> overclocking cpu..
> thats y its on mentioned on intels website..?????


Not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ I think he's asking surity about overclocking 2630 to 2670.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^ I think he's asking surity about overclocking 2630 to 2670.


Its safe


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ I also guess same, but have lappi's BIOS have option for oc, haven't checked yet?  (Leave aside 3rd party)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends on the laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

You seen on any?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

No. Software OC is the way.

Not recommended, not needed.


----------

